# brush creek



## deer-slayer (Dec 20, 2004)

I caint wait untill the spring comes and the channel cats really start to bite at the creek the channel cats realy start biting better than ever.I also like catching those big 10-11 inch bluegils and rock bass.They stripe bass bite good in all around year we ate about 20 last year that we just huge.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

WHere is Brush Creek exactly? Is it a creek or a flooded reservoir called Brush Creek? I'm always looking for some new spots to wet a line!


----------



## deer-slayer (Dec 20, 2004)

It is in adams county ohio,it is also a good place to catch freshwater drummer.uasualy year around but we catch more drum in summer.


----------



## fishfinder (Dec 20, 2004)

sounds like a good place


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that it runs through Adams and Scioto counties in south central Ohio. I think there's a couple different branches of it, including Scioto and Ohio Brush Creek. I know Scioto BC runs through Brush Creek State forest, which there is info. on on www.ohiodnr.com. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe the original subject of this thread to be Ohio Brush Creek which flows from the northern part of Adams County southward to the Ohio River. Scioto Brush Creek flows into the Scioto River. I don't know much about Scioto Brush Creek, but there is a big ridge that separates the two drainages. I have, however, fished the South Fork of Scioto Brush Creek which flows northward from Blue Creek (that's a small community, not a creek). Confused yet? LOL

--Gary


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

If is isn't my long lost son , Gary !!!  ...DA KING !!!


----------

